

Reminder: South Florida HN Meetup tonight  9pm - auston

Collide Factory:
541 NW 1 Ave.
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33301<p>Call if you have questions:
954.670.3289<p>Keg of Blue Moon + Presentation Stuff is there if you want to show something off.
======
mikecuesta
Nice, a HN Meetup in SFL! I won't be able to make it unfortunately, but
definitely looking forward to the next one, specially if it's down in Miami.

------
djjose
Wish I had seen this earlier! You folks should plan this stuff with the
Refresh:Miami guys.

